# Where can I find ABT rack larger than 1" holes?



## jdsmith (May 13, 2010)

I just bought the King Kooker jalapeno 36 hole rack with corer.  But my jalaps get pretty big.  I was hoping to find another rack that had larger holes that held less peppers to also have to use.  Can't seem to find any.  Any suggestions?


----------



## craiger (May 13, 2010)

Drill them out slightly larger with a step drill bit.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 13, 2010)

I have the same rack and you will also find that with larger peppers you have to leave every other hole empty.  I would suggest taking it to a machine shop and show it to them and have them custom make you one with larger wider spaced holes...


----------



## mballi3011 (May 13, 2010)

If you have a drill you can use a uni-bit. It's for that main reason to make exicting holes larger. You can pick one up at harbor freight for next to nothing.


----------



## jdsmith (May 14, 2010)

thanks for the replies.  Maybe I'll get that drill bit and drill out every other or every third hole.  If 2 big ones won't fit next to each other anyway, I see no need to drill out every hole.  Plus, I'm sure I'll end up with some smaller/medium sized ones as well.


----------



## troski (May 14, 2010)

Go to "The Iron Desert chile grills" They have a magnum That has 1 1/2" holes. I don't know how to post a link so thats all I can do.


----------

